# Australian Yacht found by Air Canada



## i_amcdn (Jul 4, 2012)

But can they find my lost luggage?

Air Canada flight finds stranded Australian yacht - CNN.com


----------



## rugosa (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Nice. That's the way it's supposed to work! Make sure your EPIRB is registered properly.


----------



## Erindipity (Nov 29, 2014)

For the technically minded, some more details:
Sail World -

Some of the closeup pix of "Streaker" show how he had jury-rigged a mast:









Also note: October, 2012. But it's still a good story.

¬Erindipity


----------



## Erindipity (Nov 29, 2014)

jamesarnold80 said:


> In last year, i spent my XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX. But i would not travel to canada. Tuscany is one of a best place for tourism really enjoy it.


It's crackers to slip a rozzer the dropsy in snide.

¬Erindipity


----------

